# Random very long cycle...why?



## Mrs Eleflump

Hey ladies...I have a question...I know we're all waiting rather than actively TTC, but then, so am I, too, and I know a lot of you know a lot about all this!

Normally my cycles are very regular, 28-30 days, nothing disturbs them at all. My body behaves exactly as it should, and I know when I ovulate (I get the EWCM and ov pains), so I can predict when AF will come pretty accurately.

THIS month, however...rargh! 

CD1 was 16th June, but I didn't ovulate until CD27. Normal EWCM and pains, so I know I did ovulate, even though I'm not charting BBTs. I'm now on CD38, so am 11DPO. 

I'm hoping AF will make an appearance in a few days...I POAS last Sunday morning, and it was negative, as I'd expect for only a few days post-ov anyway, but I'm thinking that the only reason I haven't seen AF yet is because I ovulated so late, rather than being pregnant.

Am I right to think this? What could cause such late ovulation? Please help me, I'm confuuuused! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Stress, illness, bad diet ect can all cause late or no ovulation.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hmm, well, I am stressed, I know that much, but I didn't think I was more stressed than previous months. I'm in good health, not even had a cold this year (now I've said that of course I'll catch one!), and my diet is better than it's been for years, lol! Maybe it's the stress...there's a potential major reorganisation going on, and it's been hanging over us for ages, plus I'm just getting REALLY narked off with a couple of people (one at work, one outside work), but I'm a bit passive-agressive, so I can't just go up to them and vent my feelings, so I end up bitching to hubby or bottling it all up. 

Hormones are stupid. My mum once told me she thinks women should just be able to press a button when they want an egg, and shouldn't have to worry about it at all any other time. I agree with her, it would make life so much easier!


----------



## i want it all

I've just had a random 40 day cycle, and then AF arrived completely normal! Our bodies like to play tricks on us from time to time I'm sure!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Hmm, well, I am stressed, I know that much, but I didn't think I was more stressed than previous months. I'm in good health, not even had a cold this year (now I've said that of course I'll catch one!), and my diet is better than it's been for years, lol! Maybe it's the stress...there's a potential major reorganisation going on, and it's been hanging over us for ages, plus I'm just getting REALLY narked off with a couple of people (one at work, one outside work), but I'm a bit passive-agressive, so I can't just go up to them and vent my feelings, so I end up bitching to hubby or bottling it all up.
> 
> Hormones are stupid. My mum once told me she thinks women should just be able to press a button when they want an egg, and shouldn't have to worry about it at all any other time. I agree with her, it would make life so much easier!

I'm thinking it's because of the stress and the irritated feelings with other people in your life. 

Though are you taking any new medicines or on birth control? That may effect your cycle.


----------



## babyfromgod

I had this just recently but am back to normal this month. I don't know what caused mine to be late though


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I Love Lucy said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, well, I am stressed, I know that much, but I didn't think I was more stressed than previous months. I'm in good health, not even had a cold this year (now I've said that of course I'll catch one!), and my diet is better than it's been for years, lol! Maybe it's the stress...there's a potential major reorganisation going on, and it's been hanging over us for ages, plus I'm just getting REALLY narked off with a couple of people (one at work, one outside work), but I'm a bit passive-agressive, so I can't just go up to them and vent my feelings, so I end up bitching to hubby or bottling it all up.
> 
> Hormones are stupid. My mum once told me she thinks women should just be able to press a button when they want an egg, and shouldn't have to worry about it at all any other time. I agree with her, it would make life so much easier!
> 
> I'm thinking it's because of the stress and the irritated feelings with other people in your life.
> 
> Though are you taking any new medicines or on birth control? That may effect your cycle.Click to expand...

Hey, no new meds or BC - I've been off BCP for nearly 7 months, with regular cycles straight after coming off, pretty much, this is my first wacky cycle! I don't take any medication except allegra and ventolin.

Bizarrely, me and one of the people who was causing me stress are all good again, as of yesterday, and lo and behold, AF made an appearance today, lol! 
Well, I have had some spotting and the usual cramps that announce her arrival, anyway. (Today is 13DPO, so suspecting it may actually have more to do with biology than emotions)

So I will count today as the last day of this cycle, which will be CD40 :wacko:, and hopefully tomorrow will be CD1 of 30!!

Why must our bodies be so difficult? :haha:


----------

